# Joker69's Nissan Skyline R33 GTR



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

Hello together

This is a public announcement. Let me introduce you the world of my skyline :wavey: 

*Here a few specs:*

brand: Nissan
model: Skyline GTR
type: R33
color: Spark Silver (KL0)
emissions: Euro 2
registration: 1996 Japan, 1999 UK, 2007 CH
power: +/- 400hp

*modifications:*

- Top Secret Carbon bonnet
- Carbon under spoiler
- leather front- and backseats
- navigation and DVD player / 10 x changer
- Clifford 4 way alarm
- HKS Hipower Turbo back 3.75" (Japan Spec)
- RSK 200 metall catalyst
- Mines Turbo Ellbows
- Mines Induction Kit
- Mines ECU
- ARC Titanium radiator cooling plate
- Nissan Xenon headlights

*pictures:*






























greets Joker69


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

Looks stunning mate. fantastic pictures you've taken too

James.


----------



## sfgtr (May 28, 2005)

looks a real nice car you've got there, and the pictures look fit for a magazine.


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

lovley car and super looking shots mate! :thumbsup: 
very artistic!


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

:thumbsup: lovely car, and exceptional pictures

Thanks for sharing.:thumbsup:


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Hi Andres,

very nice pictures,nice location,and befor i forget,very nice car:thumbsup: 

Alex

Ps: I hope i can make a thread like this next monday or tuesday


----------



## phat_gadgy (Jan 23, 2005)

Like the guys before me, great looking car and photo's.


----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2006)

Lovely car & really nice pics too, wish I could take pictures like that!


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

As above.....nice car and great pictures !


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Pix are great. Top skills!


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

so my lady get a good cleaning and she's now at hibernation. when she wake up next spring. I will sell her. *cry*

here are some pics from this season:















































cheers

andres


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

All the work to get her registered and then you sell her? Bet you get a good price  I hope I can get such a nice example too one day.

Big Thumbs Up!


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

andreasgtr said:


> All the work to get her registered and then you sell her? Bet you get a good price  I hope I can get such a nice example too one day.
> 
> Big Thumbs Up!


it is really a shame to sell this gtr. but another and better one is at the registration at the moment. so it will be better to sell the r33

cheers


----------



## doctawoo (Oct 27, 2004)

looks fast and dangerous - i like :smokin: 

dont sell such a beaut everyone regrets in the end.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

doctawoo said:


> looks fast and dangerous - i like :smokin:
> 
> dont sell such a beaut everyone regrets in the end.



As Joker wrote,he will get a special GTR next year:wavey:


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

*Update 31.12.2007*

So... here are the latest pictures from my bcnr33. I think those pics are the last before i sell the car.

comments are recommend...

i wish you a happy new year.

































































cheers

Andres


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Nice pics as usual,mate:wavey: 

looking forward to see the new car,whatever it will be:chuckle:


----------



## 323ian (Jun 26, 2006)

You have some skill with a camera mate thats for sure.
Nice car.


----------



## 323ian (Jun 26, 2006)

Lovely car and some great skill with the camera.


----------

